# Wismec rx gen3 dual mod



## Breeze (18/1/21)

Hello everyone, I've been looking the rx Gen 3 dual mod for a while now, preferably a black one, any dark colors will do. I can't seem to find it anywhere even a second hand one will do as long as it's still in good condition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/21)

You should open a thread in the classified section under wanted items. I doubt if there’s still any in stock anywhere


----------



## Breeze (19/1/21)

I did open one last week but 1 person sent me a private message and hasn't gotten back to me since, perhaps I should try again and see if I get any luck.


----------



## fbb1964 (31/1/21)

There's still a few vendors at aliexpress in China that has stock of them. Not sure if they ship to SA some vendors do and some don't. I was looking for the original 3 x 18650 model and noticed these still around. I have never had problems buying stuff from Aliexpress but located in Australia shipping to here is very different than the vat and customs thing in SA 

AU $53.19 10%OFF | Original Wismec Reuleaux RX GEN3 Dual 230W RX GEN 3 Dual Box MOD fit GNOME King Tank Electronic Cigarette Vape
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOTEvE1


----------



## Breeze (1/2/21)

Thanks mate, I'll definitely look into and also try see if anyone here has had success ordering from them. Thanks so much, really appreciate it ey. 


fbb1964 said:


> There's still a few vendors at aliexpress in China that has stock of them. Not sure if they ship to SA some vendors do and some don't. I was looking for the original 3 x 18650 model and noticed these still around. I have never had problems buying stuff from Aliexpress but located in Australia shipping to here is very different than the vat and customs thing in SA
> 
> AU $53.19 10%OFF | Original Wismec Reuleaux RX GEN3 Dual 230W RX GEN 3 Dual Box MOD fit GNOME King Tank Electronic Cigarette Vape
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOTEvE1


----------



## fbb1964 (1/2/21)

Breeze said:


> Thanks mate, I'll definitely look into and also try see if anyone here has had success ordering from them. Thanks so much, really appreciate it ey.


No worries mate hope you come right 
This is an older aliexpress discussion here. If covid influenced it I don't know

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aliexpress.t65056/


----------

